# My first kill EVER!!!



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I just wanted to share the news that I took my first animal yesterday!! I went up to help dsconnell with the Pig Hunt for Kids that he put on and decided 3 days before we left that I wanted to take a pig myself while we were there. 

Once we arrived at the ranch early Saturday morning, Dan, myself and my bow, Aaron (hubby), HunterHawk, and Dan's daughter set out towards the blinds. Dan was videotaping me while the others sat in a blind behind us videotaping from another view. After sitting for about 1 hour, the group of pigs began their walk towards us. I watched a nice one as he walked closer and closer to us and I drew back my bow and prepared for the shot. Due to my nerves and adrenaline, I shot a bit higher than the kill zone but the arrow penetrated him and came out through the other side. We all knew that he would die eventually but due to the fact that the kids were arriving and ready for their hunts, we decided to find the boar and that I would just "finish him off" with Dan's 25-06. I have never shot a gun before and was a bit nervous! We found the hog and Jason, the owner of the ranch kneeled down in front of me and offered his shoulder as my gun rest!! I knelt down behind him, put the crosshair on the pig and pulled the trigger!! It was so awesome to see him wobble a bit where he stood and then fall immediately! This was definately an experience I will NEVER forget!! Thanks a bunch to Dan (especially for keeping me calm after my bow shot!!), HunterHawk, Casscityalum, and the guys at Woods Edge Ranch for the pep talks and everything else!!! I had a great time!! I know this boar will be the 1st of MANY other kills I will have!! Now I REALLY can't wait for turkey season!!

Here's my piggy!!









Different angle









Some of the gang and the 8 hogs









(Thanks for the pics HunterHawk and Dan!)


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

"PIG" is an understatement. 'Grats


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome job!!!!!


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Being that this is under a different forum, I would like to congradulate you on one heck of trophy ! Now you really have the bug ! Keep up the good work and whack 'em & stack 'em.......ummmm except during that turkey contest thingy going on here. :lol: Just kidding, hope you shoot a monster !


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Very Nice ,Mich


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Congrats Amy !!! He is a big one ....
Isn't that rush the BEST


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam Way to go, Amy! Now that's bringin' home the bacon!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

What's that???? ....I smell a new hunting junkie! Congrats on a beautiful boar, you ARE going to have it mounted, aren't you? 
Here's a pic of mine that I got quite a few years ago in Kentucky. I love the mount...the eyes follow you around the room.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice job, congrats on your first!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

congrats Amy! that was a lot of fun coming along and videoing thanks for the opportunity to be part of it... and i thought you did very well!!
way to go!
Now tell Aaron its time to empty his pockets..... some more:lol: 
.... poor guy


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats amy.......thats awesome


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks a bunch everyone, I had a blast and am DEFINATELY hooked!! 



autumnlovr said:


> What's that???? ....I smell a new hunting junkie! Congrats on a beautiful boar, you ARE going to have it mounted, aren't you?


Heck yeah you do!! I am hooked now!! I definately can see how this can become an "addiction"... not sure if I can wait until May and turkey season to go hunt again!! 

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing them! To be honest, when I told Dan I was going to hunt, he asked if I was going to get it mounted and I said no!! Then he said "It's your FIRST KILL EVER, you have to mount it!" and of course I agreed!! Thanks for that reminder Dan 




HunterHawk said:


> congrats Amy! that was a lot of fun coming along and videoing thanks for the opportunity to be part of it... and i thought you did very well!! way to go! Now tell Aaron its time to empty his pockets..... some more:lol: .... poor guy


Thanks a bunch Craig!! It was really nice to officially "meet" you and Cass this weekend, had a great time getting to know you guys better!! I'm glad you had fun filming, thanks a bunch for doing it!! I am anxious to see the footage, especially Dan's, on mute of course!!! :lol::lol::lol:

And now that I am no longer a "laid-off nurse", he will tell me to open my own pockets!! :lol: Thanks again for everything Hawk, especially the pep talks, I needed those!!

And poor Cass, he got shafted and didn't get to see the hunt... we can all get together and watch the video in high def on the plasma here! LOL 

Pig hunt movie party at our house!! I'll bring the pork rinds and bacon!!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats Amy. You going to put the video up on youtube?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Pez Gallo said:


> Congrats Amy. You going to put the video up on youtube?


Hey Chad- Dan and Craig have all of the footage right now, once they get it edited and everything, I will look it over and see how it turned out. Bad thing is that I do not think they got any film of when I took it down with the 25-06 and it falling, which was the most exciting part. You should have seen though, when they were gutting it, Jason pulled out the heart in like 5 or 6 chunks!!! :evil:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice HAWG! Way to go girl!!!

Big T


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> Nice HAWG! Way to go girl!!!
> 
> Big T


 
Thanks Tony!!!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

*Congrats on your first animal Amy  first of many for sure! :evil:*
*Saddle up for some fine eating........ pork and beans! :lol:*


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## northernhunt (Jan 29, 2009)

Those are some nice pigs!
Congrat's


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

steve1983 said:


> Congrats amy.......thats awesome


Thanks Steve and thank you for all of the help with tuning in my bow and shooting!!



BWHUNTR said:


> *Congrats on your first animal Amy  first of many for sure! :evil:*
> *Saddle up for some fine eating........ pork and beans! :lol:*


Thanks a bunch BWHUNTR!! I'm not a big fan of pork & beans...  I'll settle with some bacon and ribs!!


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Now you know the dry mouth adrenelin rush feeling that can never be found with any drug ! 

Enjoy the bacon and ribs !


----------



## mjayeh (Jan 24, 2009)

A BIG O' CONGRATS Amy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nice pictures thanks for sharing and way to go again !!!!!!!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I have said it before and will say it again.. You did great and I am glad I was there to share it with ya!! 

There is not much a new hunter can do when the "fever" hits ya... Its pretty hard to keep under wraps and all things considered she did well! I know it was the fever too cause I saw her shoot the nght before and she left no doubt in my mind that she can shoot!!

The pig would have died from the first shot but we did not wait for it to die.. Went after it and she did put a hurtin on him when she finished him off!! I am pretty sure he was thinking he should hav just laid down and expired rather than to run from this chic but then again when she caught up to him it was not his choice any longer!! :lol:

Great job and thanks again for letting me tag along!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks a bunch everyone!! 




dsconnell said:


> I have said it before and will say it again.. You did great and I am glad I was there to share it with ya!!
> 
> *I know it was the fever too cause I saw her shoot the night before and she left no doubt in my mind that she can shoot!!*


I know!!! I was smoking the target with the broadheads the night before and even have it on film to prove lol  

Thanks a bunch Dan, I appreciate all of your help!! I can just remember you saying to Hawk and Aaron "The pigs are not even here yet and she has buck fever!!" LOL. It was definitely a memory I will never forget and look forward to many more!! Thanks again!:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Great post!! Thanks for sharing....Congrats!!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Man that sounds like one incredible hunt! Congratulations on a fine animal! 
Can I ask how many pounds you shoot with your bow? 
Now you have me thinking I need buy my girl friend a hunt for Sweetest Day! 
<----<<<


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## eagle1965 (Jan 22, 2007)

my boy just turned 16 I would like to take him this month to kill a boar .can i get a number of a place or name wher to take him e-mail me at [email protected] or respond her -thank you


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

omg if i were sitting in the woods and saw that i'd poop myself :yikes: that is one hairy beast! congratulations!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Joe Archer said:


> Man that sounds like one incredible hunt! Congratulations on a fine animal!
> Can I ask how many pounds you shoot with your bow?
> Now you have me thinking I need buy my girl friend a hunt for Sweetest Day!
> <----<<<


It definitely was incredible Joe, thanks 
When I bought my bow a month or so ago, I had them set it at 36lbs and a 26" draw... yep I know, I'm a weakling right now!! I finally feel that I have it dialed in well and am ready to boost it up a bit here pretty soon. 

Take the gf in to a shop and have her shoot a few different bows to see what she likes best. Good luck!!


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice im going on a pig hunt this year


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

congrats. now you need to get your own 25-06 (hint,hint)


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

freshwater drum said:


> congrats. now you need to get your own 25-06 (hint,hint)


Thanks a bunch!! And I agree!!!


----------



## Kwé (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow!! Congratulations!! And good luck with the turkey hunt this spring!


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

So size does matter:evil:

Nice piggy, he should fill lots of bellies.


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 6, 2009)

Congratulations. That`s a nice pig. Do I smell bacon? LOL If you think that was fun, just wait till you get your first deer! That`s a feeling that you will never forget, especially with a bow.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

tnt1960 said:


> Congratulations. That`s a nice pig. Do I smell bacon? LOL If you think that was fun, just wait till you get your first deer! That`s a feeling that you will never forget, especially with a bow.




LOL thanks a bunch! I am very excitted to take my first deer this fall! I can't wait!


----------

